# 50l Fermenters



## berazafi (7/6/06)

Im looking to do a coulple of batches bigger than 23L or so, and would like advice on a what fermenters you guys that do bigger batches use, or do you just use two smaller ones, the thing is it would be easier to fit one large one rather than 2 smaller ones in the fridge

Thanks in advance


----------



## Doc (7/6/06)

I have a 60 litre ferementer, but it is too big to lift in and out of the fermentation freezer when even 2/3 full.
I do typically 35-40 litre batches and either ferment in two 25 litre fermenters, or a 25 litre and a 15 litre (ESB fresh wort kit with tap and hole drilled in the lid for airlock).
When using the 25 and the 15, one brew goes to a 19 litre corny and the other to a 10 litre corny.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## dicko (7/6/06)

I do 50 litre batches regularly using a 60 litre plastic fermenter.
A couple of disadvantages are;

1 Very heavy when full.

2 If you get one of the earlier types they dont have the volume marks moulded to the side. (later ones do)

If you use two smaller fermenters the worst part is having to split a yeast starter or even having to make two starters.

In the end, what ever is easier for you.

Cheers


----------



## Doc (7/6/06)

dicko said:


> If you use two smaller fermenters the worst part is having to split a yeast starter or even having to make two starters.



This is true.
I take the opportunity to use two different yeasts so I can then compare the two finished products with yeast the only difference.

Doc


----------



## muga (7/6/06)

When I do 50L batches I use the forklift, if I didn't have it I would not do them as often as they are just so bloody heavy.. big batches are a big time saver in the end, but a big shame if you make a dud beer. (only happened once here)


----------



## devo (7/6/06)

I do 40 to 45ltr brews and ferment in 2 x 30ltr vessels. I find the advantage is that you don't break you back lifting them in and out of your fridge as you could possibly do with 45ltrs/kgs. Secondly it allows you to seperate/vary your dry hopping and yeasts.


----------



## Asher (7/6/06)

I'm currently looking at some locally made plastic 100litre cylindroconicals (originally designed for boi diesel). Air tight so beer can be pumped out using low pressure CO2.... or air for that matter.

With a fermenting fridge on wheels & a way to pump out - there should be no need to lift them anywhere.

Asher for now


----------



## JasonY (7/6/06)

Asher said:


> I'm currently looking at some locally made plastic 100litre cylindroconicals (originally designed for boi diesel). Air tight so beer can be pumped out using low pressure CO2.... or air for that matter.
> 
> With a fermenting fridge on wheels & a way to pump out - there should be no need to lift them anywhere.
> 
> Asher for now



Got any pics Asher! Sound interesting, why don't you bring one to the next WCB meet  hoping to actually make it for a change.


----------



## ausdb (7/6/06)

Asher said:


> I'm currently looking at some locally made plastic 100litre cylindroconicals (originally designed for boi diesel). Air tight so beer can be pumped out using low pressure CO2.... or air for that matter.



I was actually thinking the other day how much it would cost to get a mold made for roto moulding them like the worthog brewers club have done in South Africa (they have a mold for an 80L conical which is owned by their club and just get them made up as they need them). Sounds like you areonto something Asher, what sort of plastic are they made of as well? if they are linear polyethylene then they could possibly even be cut down smaller and rewelded.


----------



## Asher (7/6/06)

No pics as yet. Still trying to figure out how to configure a weldless rotating racking arm.... anyone got any designs? - actually I may start a new thread on that....

Asher for now


----------



## ausdb (7/6/06)

Asher said:


> No pics as yet. Still trying to figure out how to configure a weldless rotating racking arm.... anyone got any designs? - actually I may start a new thread on that....



If there is any way of attaching a triclover ferrule to the side of it then it is not so hard.


----------



## Linz (7/6/06)

Doc said:


> When using the 25 and the 15, one brew goes to a 19 litre corny and the other to a 10 litre corny.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc




25 +15 = 40................ 19 + 10 = 29 :huh: 



So, what happens to the other 11lts???? :chug:  


Not wasted I hope??? :unsure:


----------



## berazafi (7/6/06)

trub maybe i go from 23 to 19, nice clean beer
however im thinking about bottling some of that in the future


----------



## mika (8/6/06)

Doc said:


> dicko said:
> 
> 
> > If you use two smaller fermenters the worst part is having to split a yeast starter or even having to make two starters.
> ...



Just under 6000 posts, gotta be approaching that many beers as well... and you're still playing with which yeast works ? Guess you never stop learning eh ?


----------



## crozdog (8/6/06)

Asher,

care to share some details of these units & where you have found them?

Thanks

Crozdog



Asher said:


> I'm currently looking at some locally made plastic 100litre cylindroconicals (originally designed for boi diesel). Air tight so beer can be pumped out using low pressure CO2.... or air for that matter.
> 
> With a fermenting fridge on wheels & a way to pump out - there should be no need to lift them anywhere.
> 
> Asher for now


----------



## Uncle Fester (8/6/06)

Doc said:


> I have a 60 litre ferementer, but it is too big to lift in and out of the fermentation freezer when even 2/3 full.
> I do typically 35-40 litre batches and either ferment in two 25 litre fermenters, or a 25 litre and a 15 litre (ESB fresh wort kit with tap and hole drilled in the lid for airlock).
> When using the 25 and the 15, one brew goes to a 19 litre corny and the other to a 10 litre corny.
> 
> ...



Doc,
I have toyed with the idea of using a fresh wort kit container as a fermenter, but veered away from it for fear of keeping the container clean and sanitary.

What cure is there for my problem Doctor???


M


----------



## Stuster (8/6/06)

mandrakar said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 60 litre ferementer, but it is too big to lift in and out of the fermentation freezer when even 2/3 full.
> ...



Not the Doctor sorry  but I have been using the ESB containers as fermenters for a while now. Just chuck in some napisan/sodium percarbonate, leave for a day or two, rinse. They seem to come out fine. Just be careful with how you drill the airlock hole if you are as much of a tool with tools as I am.


----------



## Voosher (8/6/06)

Stuster said:


> mandrakar said:
> 
> 
> > Doc said:
> ...



I do the same with my mini fermenters - the 17l drums for the Grumpy's ONE All-grain worts. I soak them for a few days and they're easy to lift and give a bit of a shake just to make sure all is clean and sanitised. A hot rinse, ortho-phos for sterilisation and nerry a problem cleanliness wise.

I've had some trouble with the tap situation however. I don't think they're designed to take a tap in the same manner as a dedicated fermenter. I've burred the thread on one through over-tightening.

I didn't bother with a hole for the airlock. I just keep the screw cap loose enough to allow gas to escape.


----------



## Stuster (8/6/06)

Voosher said:


> I've had some trouble with the tap situation however. I don't think they're designed to take a tap in the same manner as a dedicated fermenter. I've burred the thread on one through over-tightening.
> 
> I didn't bother with a hole for the airlock. I just keep the screw cap loose enough to allow gas to escape.



I didn't bother with drilling a hole for the tap as I usually syphon out. I may just try that next time and not worry about an airlock. :super:


----------

